# Celebrating 20 years today!



## TX-SC

Heading to Asheville next week, but today is our anniversary. 20 years of happy marriage, two wonderful daughters, and a good life. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## jld

Congratulations! May is a great month to get married!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Congrats! It's always nice to hear about those who made it!


----------



## MrsAldi

Congratulations! Hope you both have an amazing day today & enjoy Asheville next week.  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

Looking forward to this trip!


----------



## Blondilocks

Congratulations and have fun! It's so good to see a man on here who is actually happily married.


----------



## Hope1964




----------



## CatJayBird

Congrats!!!


----------



## btterflykisses

:toast:Happy Anniversary and wishing you many years more.


----------



## brooklynAnn

Happy Anniversary and wishing you many more in the future. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TX-SC

At the cabin now. Had a great first night with some hot tub fun. Today includes the Blue Ridge Parkway and then some massage table fun tonight!


----------



## Personal

Congrats, I hope you both enjoy yourselves.


----------



## TX-SC

The vacation was great! It was a nice getaway. Now we are back home.


----------



## Kitty08

Congratulations on your 20th anniversary. Blessings to you and your family!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## candle100

Congratulations!


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks everyone!


----------



## brooklynAnn

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ! Wishing you 20 years more of happiness, laughter and monkey sex.


----------



## jb02157

Went there on vacation a few months ago. Watch out for the cops!! If you have out of state plates you will be targeted! The speed limit will drop to 40 on the main highway into town. It's pretty stupid, why would they want to chase away tourists?


----------

